# 2nd leg Michigan Triple Crown



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is all the info for the 2nd leg. Remember we shoot 4 of these with one throw out, so all that didn't make it to the first one you still have three left.

This is a good shoot for Bedford, good mix of terrain. hope to see ya there!


Location: Chelsea Rod & Gun Club 7106 Lingane Rd Chelsea, MI 48118
Description: I.B.O. World Qualifier/ 2nd Leg Triple Crown
Contact: Troy Satterthwaite
Phone: 734-475-1764
E-mail: [email protected]
Date: May 9 & 10 2009


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

what course reminds you of most bedford?


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bedford*

This one, level shots not that hard, but Troy takes a lot of pride setting up the course.


Anyone in AHC want to get together and shoot Saturday morning around 9am?
There is around 5 right now.


PM me 


Jim


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*IBO 2nd legg*

Anybody going?


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

I will be there, but the way I stunk up Washtenaw last Sunday, I am not expecting much!!! 

Mark


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

This is a great shoot hosted by a good club. I shot it last year and had a ball. Should see well over 200 shooters so get there early.


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*chelsea ibo*

hey guys i hope you all come out and shoot this course i have changed it around this year similar with alot of new shots there will be a few things diffrent last year only two 300 turned in this course has been in the works for a few months now i hope you like it, wear your hiking books 

troy

hey guys my new number is 734 709 9741


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

whats the start time on sunday and saturday and whats the latest you will let people on the corse to shoot i hered some people did not get to shoot at the first leg shoot because they got there late ??
but not to late!!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Shooting*

I'll be there around 9am saturday if anyone wants to shoot pm and I'll give my number.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ibo*

Shot in the rain, sunshine, and gal winds. Very Very tough shoot w/out the wind. Troy did a great job setting the course.


jim


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

I shoot the 1 mich triple crown won it. shot a 306 today in the wind for the 2 triple crown. won michigan 3 threat. cub class


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

DARTON No.1 said:


> I shoot the 1 mich triple crown won it. shot a 306 today in the wind for the 2 triple crown. won michigan 3 threat. cub class


so did you shoot AHC?


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*cub*

That was good shooting! congr.


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

hats off to the guys and gals who put that shoot on!!! great course really tough.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Just got home......GREAT course! Really enjoyed it! 

Mark


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ibo*

How many shooters were there?


JIm


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

I never heard any numbers, but it was pretty busy when I was there today.......great course.....very humbling...


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

i shot the course today KICKED MY BOOTY but i loved it great course lets me know how bad i judge yardage lol


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought it was about twice as busy today as I expected it to be. 40-50 maybe?? Those uphill/downhills kicked my butt! Was fun and very humbling at the same time!

Mark


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Real good course. Made us work our sight in and out! Chelsea put on a great shoot. I was told 105 shooters today and 80 (I thought he said) for sat.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I shot in the wind Saturday, boy what a treat that was.

Hats off to the Chelsea crew!!!! This was my first time at Chelsea, and the course was fantastic!


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

what a great course really hard but made you wonder on every target what they were going to do next. Troy nice job boy my score card was ugly.


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*chelsea shoot*

i'm glad you all liked the course. thanks to terry & kody i didn't meet my goal of no 300 &up turned in, well i'll have to fix that next year we had around 185 to 190 shooter the rest who didn't make it missed the course 

troy


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Speaking of scorecards, are the results posted anywhere?


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*scores*

not yet worked on it last night should be done soon


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

http://michiganiboinfo.com/

They aren't posted yet, but when they are the scores can be found here.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*chelsea*

what a tough weekend for a shoot, being mothers day and all. makes it tough to get away.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

That should show how strong the IBO is in Michigan. Plus too, there is a option for shooting on Sat.


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

*scores*

when are they going to get posted


----------



## brakemaker (Nov 20, 2008)

Still looking for the scores from last weekend.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

ya for my first ever ibo shoot Im glad I went to a tougher one and glad to hear that others had the same troubles I did. I enjoyed the course and Im sure it will help me for bedford


----------



## wdspecial (Apr 3, 2009)

*Scores*

Anybody Know whats up with the scores


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*scores*

i sent the scores in on tuesday morning should be posted


----------



## brakemaker (Nov 20, 2008)

*scores*

still haven't seen any scores yet.


----------



## brakemaker (Nov 20, 2008)

*scores*

still haven't seen any scores yet.


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

Still no scores:mg:


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

Still no scores!!!


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

hey guys there were sent to the website people last tuesday they are having trouble loading them, sorry for this but it is out of my hands at this point i will try to load them here later 
troy


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Someone with a clue could have manually entered them in one-hundred times in a week's time.......:tongue:

I'm good though, as crappy as I shot, take your time........:darkbeer:

Mark


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*scores*

Posted


----------

